# New SchH 1!!!



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Audi vom Zioner Berg got his SchH 1 title this past weekend. I'm so proud of him!!! :wub: He is from our first Tara litter, he was one of the working/breeding prospects we sold overseas. More details about the trial hopefully to come.

Here are a few pictures of him at 8 months right before we shipped him to his new handler...


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Wow... GORGEOUS pup!

What a great feeling to have one of your pups accomplish that. CONGRATS to you's and the owner! 

Who is the sire? - Never mind, found him on working-dog.eu.


----------



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

I second the above post!! H-U-G-E Congrats!!!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Congratulations. Always feels good to see a dog you have produced out there doing well.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

good job training. Audi did a nice job
performing. nice looking dog, i like his name.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

That is a Thanksgiving! For dog geeks anyway!!! LOL

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Congratulations indeed!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Congrats!! by the way, I love how beefy he looks at only 8 months! great looking pup and the accomplishment is such wonderful validation of your breeding program!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Congrats!


----------



## HEINOLFGSD (May 9, 2011)

That's awesome! :thumbup:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Thank you everyone!


----------

